# sweet and sour sauce question



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

anyone have directions for making and canning the sweet and sour type sauce that the Chinese restaurants serve? I thought someone posted a recipe here in the past but I can't find it. thanks


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

This one looks good: 
http://www.sbcanning.com/2013/08/sweet-and-sour-sauce-im-never-buying.html


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

This is the recipe I use and can for my family, while they love it, I don't know how similar it to what is served in Chinese restaurants.

Sweet and Sour Sauce

3 cups diced or coarsely chopped red, yellow, or orange bell peppers
3/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1 box sure-jell (cheap pectin works ok in this recipe)
3 1/2 cups white sugar

Saute peppers in vinegar until peppers are soft

Measure sugar and set aside

Add sure-jell to peppers and vinegar , stir until boiling

Stir in sugar and bring to full rolling boil-boil for 1 min- stirring constantly

Ladle into 3 pint or 6 jelly jars

Process in boiling water bath for 15 min


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Cool recipe, never thought of doing this. 
One question can/t use the sure gel with citric acid. Do you guys think Ponoma pectin?


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

thank you, I am going to try both of these


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I looked over both recipes and they're good, but.............if you try it and still get the feeling something is missing and you can't put your finger on it........try adding apricot, jelly or jam will work.
That will give the texture, taste and color that you get at the restaurants.
Everything else is spot on.

It's like adding a little horseradish to your honey mustard sauce.
The things that make you go "Ahhhhhhhh".


----------

